# Need salad ideas help



## BBQ COP (May 13, 2006)

Having a large party June 3rd for my daughter's college graduation. I am having 100 people attending.  Looking for a salad for this large group. Looking for more then a plain salad. We are having Roast Pig, with italian seasoning,60 lbs steamed shrimp, 1200 top neck clams, Roast beef, Pot and Mac salad etc.  Any help would be appreciated. Something classy, good, and that all would enjoy. Thank you for your time and attention in advance.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2006)

Do you have a good stand mixer such as Kitchen-Aid or equivalent.  If so, purchase a bunch of pre-shreded cabbage and grated carrot (cole slaw mix) at your local warehouse market (Costco, Sam's Choice, etc).  Also purchase a very large bottle of Miracle whip, and several onions.  Peel the onions and place in your food processor with the cutting blade.  Pulse a couple times to pulverize the onion.  Place the shredded lettuce into the large mixer bowl along with the Miracle Whip at a ratio of about 3 parts cabbage to 1 part salad dressing.  Add about half of the onion.  Use the paddle bit with your mixer to combine the ingredients.  Taste.  Add more onion until after mixing, it bcomes part of the flavor.  Add enough ice water to the cole slaw to make it very moist.  Add sugar to taste.  You can also mix in raisons, and/or pineapple chunks, and/or apple chunks, and/or pecan or walnut pieces to this mixture if desired.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## amber (May 13, 2006)

Below is a very extensive list (a-z) of salads.  Not sure what types of salads you like. 

http://www.hungrymonster.com/recipe/recipe-search.cfm?Course_vch=Salads&ttl=715


----------



## katluvscake (May 13, 2006)

A party salad that I think is fun and tasty is a your favorite salad, either Cesar or Italian or whatever you are feeling like.  You make the salad make sure to chop the lettuce up really well at your favorites but make sure to chop everything rather small because we are not going to put the salad in a plate but on a romaine lettuce leaf to serve it.


----------



## mrsag (May 13, 2006)

*diverse taste*

Truthfully for a large group I would keep the salad plain but build a small salad bar around it. Give the choice of a few different dressings because the you also address those who have a restricted diet. Use a salad set of a large bowls and small ones to create a small salad bar.


----------



## auntdot (May 13, 2006)

I am with Goodweed on this.

Sounds like the meal is crying for slaw.

Never heard of steamers being called top neck clams, and grew up in the region.

Well, you learn something new everyday.

Enjoy.


----------



## mrsag (May 13, 2006)

sorry meant to say also put cheeses like feta or crumbled blue,olives,peppers ,onions etc.give the choice of 3 dressings and of course oil and vinegar.


----------



## Quizzie (May 13, 2006)

Shrimp Salad

Take some of your steamed shrimp
large bag of shell macaroni (boiled)
miracle whip
green onions
tony Z's Cajun' seasoning
lemon juice

  Cut up your shrimp and mix into cold cooked macaroni. Add chopped green onions,Seasonings and miracle whip (enough to give it a smoothe consistancy)
Add salt, cracked pepper and lemon juice. Mix real well. Cover and put in the fridge to continue chilling (like potato salad). Adding alot of the tony Z's will gives it a spicy taste.....MMmmmmmmmmmmm Good!


----------



## goodgiver (May 13, 2006)

*Salad*

Certainly does sound like your meal needs something cold, sweet/sour and crunchy. I like the idea of multipule crudeties (sp). With dips. Lots of choices for guests and not a lot of work for you.


----------



## Marishka_20 (May 14, 2006)

*It doesn't have lettuce, but it's still good.*

I founnd this recipe at Allrecipes.com, I might even throw some tomatoes in the recipe as well. Hope this helps, Good Luck.
Seafood Salad Supreme                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Submitted by: *Michelle Dennis
*Rated: 5* out of *5* by 19 members                                                                              *Prep Time: *30 Minutes
*Ready In: *30 Minutes
*Yields: *8 servings                                                                                                                                    "Shrimp and crabmeat, mixed with seashell pasta, red pepper, and mozzarella cheese, to form a delicious salad that everyone will enjoy."
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*INGREDIENTS:*[/FONT]
                                                                                                                                                            1 tablespoon butter
                                             1 pound fresh shrimp, peeled 
                                             and deveined
                                             1 pound crabmeat
                                             1 (8 ounce) package seashell 
                                             pasta
                                             2 strips celery, sliced
                                             1 red bell pepper, chopped
                                             1 green onion, thinly sliced
                                             1 cup shredded mozzarella 
                                                                                                                               cheese
                                             1/4 cup slivered, toasted 
                                             almonds
                                             1 cup mayonnaise
                                             3 tablespoons fresh lemon 
                                             juice
                                             2 tablespoons chopped fresh 
                                             parsley
                                             1/2 teaspoon Old Bay 
                                             Seasoning TM
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*DIRECTIONS:*[/FONT]
                                                   1.                     In a large skillet, melt the butter over medium heat and saute shrimp until pink. Add crabmeat and cook one more minute or until heated through. Set aside.                                                       2.                     Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.                                                       3.                     Transfer the shrimp and crabmeat to a large mixing bowl and let cool to room temperature. Stir in pasta, celery, bell pepper and green onion. Add mozzarella cheese, slivered toasted almonds, mayonnaise and lemon juice. Season with parsley, and old bay seasoning. Toss to mix thoroughly.                                                       4.                     Refrigerate for 2 hours before serving.


----------



## Gretchen (May 14, 2006)

I'd go to Costco and get boxes of the mesclun mix and put out with assorted dressings as someone else suggested. You have plenty of food.


----------



## RDG (May 15, 2006)

I don't remember if I've already put this recipe in forum. If so, please, excuse me, but it's one that I like particularly.
Piemontese Salad
In proportion: 1 apple (I use the yellow ones), 1 medium white onion, 6 under oil anchovies fillets. Olive oil.
Slice very thiny the apple and onion, cut in pieces the anchovies, Add oil and just a bit of salt more: anchovies are already salted.... Used as appetizer.


----------



## BBQ COP (May 15, 2006)

WOW, I am overwhelmed by all the help. Thanks  to all of you!!! I agree, I totally forgot the slaw. On the list now.

Aunt Dot, the size of clams in this area run; little necks, top necks, cherrystones, chowders etc. The little necks are very small and used by some for steamers.  I prefer the top neck clam which is about the size of a silver dollar so to speak.


----------



## Constance (May 15, 2006)

This is a great slaw to go with a spread like you're fixing. It's spicy and delicious, and you don't have to worry about it spoiling. I've made it several times, and it's always a hit. Thank you Dailyrecipes!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...slaw-14540.html?highlight=north+carolina+slaw


----------



## mish (May 15, 2006)

BBQ COP said:
			
		

> Having a large party June 3rd for my daughter's college graduation. I am having 100 people attending. Looking for a salad for this large group. Looking for more then a plain salad. We are having *Roast Pig,* with italian seasoning,60 lbs steamed *shrimp*, 1200 top neck *clams, Roast beef, Pot and Mac salad etc*. Any help would be appreciated. Something classy, good, and that all would enjoy. Thank you for your time and attention in advance.


 
Yikes. Lost my whole post/reply. Do you have a particular theme/cuisine in mind?

Looks like you will have a variety of food - pork/beef/shrimp/clams etc., so I would keep it simple and ingreds to compliment the dishes rather than overpower them.

Layered salads are festive and make a nice presentation in clear trifle bowls.

Couscous salad. Instant couscous takes about five minutes to prepare, and you can add in fruit (mangos etc) or veggies.

Spinach salad

Carrot Raisin salad - Posted the recipe on this site?

Cobb salad

Mediterranean rice salad - Have the recipe, if you're interested.

Here are some more ideas:

http://www.recipecenter.com/Recipe.asp?Code=280233
You can adjust the amount of servings

http://www.eggs.ab.ca/recipes/salads/layeredcobbsalad.html

http://www.hannaford.com/Contents/All_About_Food/Recipes/Soups_Salads/layered_vinaigrette_salad.shtml



*Cucumber Dill Salad*
Serving Size : 4 

4 cucumbers
Salt, to taste
3 garlic cloves
2/3 cup plain yogurt
1 Tbs. fresh lemon juice
2 Tbs. minced fresh dill
Freshly ground white pepper, to taste
3 Tbs. extra-virgin olive oil

Peel and thinly slice the cucumbers, then place the slices on a flat plate. Salt lightly and tilt the plate so that excess water will drain off easily. Let stand for about 1 hour. 

Pass the garlic cloves through a garlic press into a small bowl. Add the yogurt, lemon juice, dill, salt and white pepper and stir until well mixed. Add the olive oil and stir vigorously until blended. 

Place the drained cucumber slices in a salad bowl, pour the dressing over the top and toss gently. Refrigerate for about 1 hour to allow the flavors to marry, then serve. Add sliced onions and serve on a bed of greens.

********** 

*Spinach Mandarin Orange Salad*
Serving Size  : 4

1/2 pound Spinach or mixed greens
1 can (11 or 15 oz.) Mandarin Oranges, drained
1/2 cup sliced ripe olives
1/2 cup sliced Red Onion
1/2 cup balsamic vinaigrette
1/4 cup crumbled feta cheese

Combine spinach, mandarin oranges, olives and onion in large serving bowl. Pour vinaigrette over salad; toss to evenly coat.  Top with feta cheese.


----------



## Robo410 (May 15, 2006)

with what you describe, I would have 3 salad types...one a classic cole slaw because it will complement your menu so well.  (I like to spice mine up so a little hot sauce goes into my dressing...another trick is to use crab boil seasoning in your dressing).  I would have cut raw veggies (lots of types) and several dipping dressings: ranch, pepper parmesan, creamy caesar, french.  Finally I would have a bowl of romaine...ready to dress as people want...from the above list or with the cole slaw.

Left overs will keep: roamine for a day or so, the veggies can be used in soups, stews and stir fries, and the cole slaw for awhile too if chilled.


----------



## mish (May 15, 2006)

One of the things I like about this forum is the exchange of ideas/recipes/thoughts. Can we talk? Personally, cole slaw, screams bbq, to me - hot dogs and burgers. imo, I wouldn't serve cole slaw with shrimp, clams, roast pig, roast beef & all the fancy fixin's as a classy salad. I would keep it simple to go with all the dishes you already have. Will there be any side veggie dishes? Is there a theme? Have a great party.  Sounds delish.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 15, 2006)

Mish;  I love your salad ideas but have to dissagree on the cole slaw.  Cole slaw has similar flavor componants to horseradish, which goes exceptionally well with both the roast pork and beef, expecially when they have the added smoke flavor from a barbecue.  The cole slaw has to have a ballance of both sweeteness and heat (from the cabbage and onion).  A little horseradish or wasabi could be added to the slaw to further complement the savory meats.

Of course a good bunch of romaine lettuce and baby spinach, perhaps with a fruity vinaigarette would also serve to compliment the meal.  And I would add some type of sweet potato dish, preferably sweetened with maple syrup after being baked on a covered grill, skin-on.

I guess it just depends on what we are used to at outdoor gatherings.  And I agree, that not every cole slaw would work.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Gretchen (May 15, 2006)

Cole slaw may not be "classy" but it is the "classic" salad to serve with this meal.  More important even than "classy"--the proper pairing.


----------



## QSis (May 15, 2006)

This one is different and classy.  Make copies of the recipe to hand out when people ask you for it - they always do!  The Ramen noodles and almonds MAKE it!

Lee

*California Chinese Cole Slaw* 

1 head grated cabbage 

1 pkg. (3/4 cup) slivered almonds, toasted
8 green onions, chopped 
2 pkg. Ramen noodles, broken into pieces (uncooked)
(I discard the seasoning packet, but you can use it in the dressing, if you want)
1pkg. (1/2 cup) sesame seeds, toasted


Dressing:

1 cup oil ½ cup sugar
6 T. Chinese white vinegar 
dash pepper
dash garlic powder


Leaving out oil, heat the other dressing ingredients until sugar melts. Add oil and cool.

Mix grated cabbage and green onions.

Toast almonds and sesame seeds separately, since the almonds take longer. Combine with the dried broken noodles.


To prevent sogginess, toss everything together just before serving.


----------



## Constance (May 15, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Cole slaw may not be "classy" but it is the "classic" salad to serve with this meal.  More important even than "classy"--the proper pairing.



I agree, Gretchen. Wish they'd try that North Carolina Slaw.

Here's a very classy slaw:
http://www.recipesource.com/fgv/salads/22/rec2208.html


----------



## middie (May 15, 2006)

Not your typical salad but it's very good
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/nutty-carrot-salad-tnt-10707.html?highlight=nutty+carrot+salad


----------

